# Best 200 grain Broadhead



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Looking for some options and advice for 200 grain Broadheads. Looking for Heads that fly true, easy to sharpen, and durable.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Cutthroat for a 2 blade and VPA for 3.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

VPA 3 blade fits that description to a "T"


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

I used the 200gr helix broadhead the last few years and liked them a lot. I believe in single bevel broadheads as they did "save" my shot striking bone on a few occasions turning a bad shot into a kill. My other favorite 2 blade broadheads are eclipse (double bevel). if a 3 blade is in order, VPA or woodsman elite are tops in my book.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Simmons has a variety of heavier heads


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I've got some 200 grain Woodsman Elites, basically the same head as the VPA that Yohon suggested. Like any other Woodsman Elites they spin and shoot true. Both the Elites and VPA three blades are available from 125-300 grains, although there are some minor differences between the two at the lower weights. 

For two blade heads I'd look at the Grizzly screw in or the Simmons Interceptor (190 gr.).


----------



## Ranger (Jan 26, 2003)

VPA 3 blades.


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

I like the VPA 3 blade and Simmons Safari. I also have some grizzly single bevels I like.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I like 160 grain heads with 40 grain screw in adaptors. Snuffers, STOS to name a couple. 

125 grain heads and 75 grain steel adaptors work also. 

I don't like screw in heads, because it's too difficult to change the weight.

Bowmania


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

Grizzly is best in my opinion


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I was going to say VPA but my buddy shot an Aoudad with a Cutthroat 2 blade this past DEC and boy did it cut thru him. High back hit which we thought was going to end badly. Only went 75 yards and piled up. Still VPA should be on your short list.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Big fan of vpa. Shot them for the last several years out of my compounds and will be hopefully trying them out of a recurve this year


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I really have had good results with the 125grn Zwicki's and 75grn screw in adapters. They do sharpen up nice,too. I think I'm currently shooting the Eskimos.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Steelforce single bevel traditionals look like a machete on the end of your arrow.


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

Cutthroats!!


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

As many as the stars in the sky...depending on who you ask.


----------

